# Cannot for the life of me stick with an army



## shadosun (Mar 4, 2010)

Like the title says, I just can't seem to choose an army that I can stick with. I have tau listed now, but when I look at my other codexes I think about playing with those armies and well I keep switching which ones I want to play with.

Thats all well and good but there is the problem of only really having enough money to finish making one of these armies a 2500 pt force. The ones I have to choose from are Tau, Necrons, Tyranids, and SM. And I do love them all, their fluff and their playstyle (well SM in theory, I've never actually played a game with them lol)

So I want to know if anyone can offer advice, or an example of how you picked your main army when you had to choose between a few armies that you love.

Thank you all for your help, I'm hoping to put the final nail in the coffin with this topic so I can finally start bulking up one of the armies.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it! I have done much the same for the past 15 years.

You need to figure out what you enjoy painting, personally i love tau, 3 types of marines, eldar, Inq, and nids, (and thats just 40k!) but after painting units of gaunts or tacts i usally like a change of colour. 

The other thing is not to feel the need to buy all your army at once, small games are fun and quick, and you can get a real feel for the basics of an army at low points levels, after playing a few games you can deciede what you like best


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I often have the same problem. I've finally settled, after much dallying, to Tyranids. They appeal to me in a way no other army does. My tips are;
1. Choose something versatile. Necrons don't appeal to people like me and you because they're all similar. We want something varied.
2. Take something that you've always liked. I hate the CoD games and films like 'Saving Pvt Ryan' and all the 'real' warfare aspect so I don't like Imperial Guard. However, I love Halo, 'Independence Day' and Alien, so I really like that monstrous, inhuman aspect. Other people may like mecha/anime. Tau for them.
3: Don't pick an army because you think you will win with it. I may well lose a fair few games with my Tyranids but the image of them being blasted backwards by Heavy Bolters and the huge Synapse creatures being picked off one-by-one in heroic duels or explosions of gore is just as satisfying as them overcoming the defenders by battering them down or hunting them down individually (I'm looking at you, Deathleaper...)
4: Get something that you can paint. I made the mistake of trying to collect Orks, but I hate the painting of them. Monotonous but not in a good way.
5: Use an army that fits the scenery you have/plan to have/like. I am collecting Hive Fleet Behemoth becuase I am making a shedload of snowy hills, bastions covered in icicles and snow, ice crystals etc. No other army, to me, looks better on snow than the Big Red Bugs.
6: Finally, buy an army you like the Special Characters/Commanders of. I love Hive Tyrants and Deathleaper, and so they will likely be the best models in my army. If I had an Archon as my commander and the likes of DoD as a Special Character, then I would not be inspired to collect that army.

Midnight


----------



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I have somewhat of the same problem as you. Many of Midnight's tips are right. Picking armies that are fun to play with is all fine and dandy, but the chances are that you will be painting more than playing so choose something fun to paint and something you will be proud to call your own when you do indeed choose to play.
Aurellius


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I had much the same problem when I started playing Chaos Space Marines. I would always complain about how Space Marines get so much more cool stuff compared to Chaos. After a while, I just went "well, it dosn't matter what stuff they get, cause I play Chaos, not Space Marines"

Slowly but surely, I've been getting a hold of how to play my army without worrying what cool stuff anyone else gets. Pick an army that you like to paint, love to play with, and you cant go wrong :victory:


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I was the same until Space Wolves. Now I have not even the slightest bit of desire to a much as glance at another army. The only advice I can give is to choose the army you have the most fun with (battling, painting etc). Your going to be investing alot of time, money and effort into the army you pick, might as well be the one you have the most fun with. And follow the good advice given by previous posts. 

Don't worry about it - you'll settle on something eventually. Hell, the most interesting players I know have been playing over 10yrs and still don't know what their preferred army is.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

All right, you`re not alone in this. A love of nearly every army has seen me collect them all, and a lack of free time once saw them grey for years. Now though, they have been painted, little by little. 

Be patient. Pick an easy army to grasp, then focus. When you interest wanes, it is time to make a switch. You will find that forcing yourself to stay with a single army will sap your enthusiasm. Abomination may be happy with just space wolves, but I couldn`t bear to restrict myself like that.

First pick? I vote Necron, but I`m biased.:biggrin:


----------



## shadosun (Mar 4, 2010)

I thank you all for your help in this matter, its good to know that I'm not the only person who can't stay focused on one shiny object over another shiny object lol 

Reading all the posts here though I think I've finally made a choice of what army shall recieve attention, for now :grin:

*drum roll* Tyranids. I looked at everything and realized I really love the HQ's, the elietes look really cool (zoans, lictors) and they can be shooty (kind of) and aggressive at the same time. They don't look like they'll be too hard to paint either (i'm not good at artist stuff lol)

If only I can convince my bud who plays nids too that lictors are worth it, but thats a whole other story :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Paint a model or unit of each army you like (ask to try painting a friend's if you're broke like me.) Then try a battle with each, using proxy if you have to. If any army seems less fun after that, it's probably not for you. And don't worry if you have a pair you still like. It's entirely possible to collect two armies simultaneously. I wouldn't try 3 or 4 at once, but I've been successfully playing & painting orks and SM (recently converted so they an also be played as CSM) for a while now, and it's lots of fun. Good luck with your armies!

Edit: oops, you ninja'd me! Ah well. I hope you enjoy the nids, but feel free to switch to Astartes is you ever get bored.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

> I had much the same problem when I started playing Chaos Space Marines. I would always complain about how Space Marines get so much more cool stuff compared to Chaos. After a while, I just went "well, it dosn't matter what stuff they get, cause I play Chaos, not Space Marines"


Same thing happened to me, but i just convert the new SM stuff to chaos.


----------



## shadosun (Mar 4, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Edit: oops, you ninja'd me! Ah well. I hope you enjoy the nids, but feel free to switch to Astartes is you ever get bored.



I do plan on trying SM at one point in time, but they are expensive to start out :shok: I have a battle force, and an AoBR set, and i'm still looking at 500USD to get the force I want.

Then again its not much brighter at the end of the tunnel for the nids either. I have a new Battleforce, and I managed to buy my local shops last Assault Brood (best 180 dollars I've spent on this game so far) and that helped alot, but still 400 to go on them lol


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Find an army that inspires you. Want a big, fun 'ol brawl? Orks! Stories of desperate defiance against overwhelming odds? Imperial Guard! Like the concept of a dark manifest destiny? Space Marines... etc. 

I think any of the 40K armies can be played to win, so concentrate on who you'd really like to lead to victory. I like the idea of grim determination, brutal practicality, sheer bloody-mindedness, and my Imperial Guard army rarely lets me down. 

Cheers

Col. Wolf


----------



## shadosun (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok so I have to ask you all because I have heard many good tips and good advice.

When I narrowed my choice down to between nids and necrons I picked nids (as i said earlier) and I just realised I've never even played with my Necrons.

Should I playtest them before spending my little extra cash on the nids? Or just run with the idea that I have chosen? lol

Ty all for your help with this issue and btw I blame some of this rethought on the poster above this post, how dare you make me remember I love the Necron's fluff above all other armies lol


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

As long as you like the nids, you should be fine with them. I can tell you however, that Necrons can get a little stale after a while, especially in painting. If you want to play-test them however, go for it. It's always a good idea to proxy an army before you start, it'll let you know how they feel. 

On the other hand, if you've already started nids and you like them, go for it.


----------



## shadosun (Mar 4, 2010)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> As long as you like the nids, you should be fine with them. I can tell you however, that Necrons can get a little stale after a while, especially in painting. If you want to play-test them however, go for it. It's always a good idea to proxy an army before you start, it'll let you know how they feel.
> 
> On the other hand, if you've already started nids and you like them, go for it.


While I do have a battle force of Necrons, a Monolith and some metal figures (I collect models to display as well) It may be better to take your advice and stick with nids. 

I know I have learned today that boredom can lead to second guessing army choices, but things happen for a reason. *shrugs* I'm sure I will pick one or the other in due time but until then I will continue to mull those two over. I know for a fact I'm using Nids at Ard boys as that is my only force large enough (even still I'm having to borrow alot). But whether or not they're the main, only time will tell........


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

uh oh.. you are reheating your waffle... when you pick something sell off all the other stuff or box it. Force yourself to complete one army to a nice playable size before you work on your secondary armies. Think of yourself as a <insert your army of choice> player and stick to it.


----------

